# Awkward rides



## driveLA

My least favorite rides definitely have to be the ones where a group of friends get into my car, I make my initial friendly conversation and then everyone goes quiet. 

Why don't these losers talk among themselves? Shit is ****ing weird. 

Am I really expected to pay attention to the road AND be the driving force in a social interaction in a car filled with people that should be comfortable amongst each other and at least carry on with each other here and there. 

**** outta here.


----------



## LAuberX

Have you never seen groups of young "friends" at a restaurant lately? They don't talk to each other, they play with their phones.....


----------



## Tommyo

Listening to a guy kiss his boss azz.....


----------



## UberRey

I got this large group of dudes speaking a language I couldn't identify...sounded almost arabic.. One of them kept asking how Uber keeps the driver safe from passengers, and what would happen if I got assaulted. Thought for sure I was going to end up on Youtube with my head being cut off. Turns out they were Finnish. Not a pretty language, Finnish.


----------



## Driver8

I start driving around 4am and hate hate _hate_ getting called from strip clubs, and hate picking up groups (2-4) elsewhere who've spent part of the night in a strip club. There's always that one guy who _has to make sure I know_ where they were, and wants to gauge my reaction. Buzz kill for everyone.


----------



## UberRey

Driver8 said:


> I start driving around 4am and hate hate _hate_ getting called from strip clubs, and hate picking up groups (2-4) elsewhere who've spent part of the night in a strip club. There's always that one guy who _has to make sure I know_ where they were, and wants to gauge my reaction. Buzz kill for everyone.


I have both Uber and lyft apps running on two different phones. First thing I do when I get a call from 4am til 6am is google the address to see if it's a strip club. If it is, I cancel the ride and don't log in for 5 minutes. Served me well this last Sunday. It's always at least four guys and one of them probably has alcohol poisoning. Eff that.


----------



## Elmoooy

I play music to kill that awkward silence.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Elmoooy said:


> I play music to kill that awkward silence.


I always assume that if its silent that is how the customer wants it. I remember times when it was silent and I offered to turn some music on, in most of those cases the passenger declined.


----------



## scrurbscrud

driveLA said:


> *Am I really expected to pay attention to the road AND be the driving force in a social interaction *in a car filled with people that should be comfortable amongst each other and at least carry on with each other here and there.
> 
> **** outta here.


If you could sing and dance *simultaneously to the above* it would be better.

heh heh


----------



## SgtMurphy

driveLA said:


> My least favorite rides definitely have to be the ones where a group of friends get into my car, I make my initial friendly conversation and then everyone goes quiet.
> 
> Why don't these losers talk among themselves? Shit is ****ing weird.
> 
> Am I really expected to pay attention to the road AND be the driving force in a social interaction in a car filled with people that should be comfortable amongst each other and at least carry on with each other here and there.
> 
> **** outta here.


I wish I could like this more than once


----------



## driveLA

Oc_DriverX said:


> I always assume that if its silent that is how the customer wants it. I remember times when it was silent and I offered to turn some music on, in most of those cases the passenger declined.


That is true most of the time. Usually when it's only one pax or two. I'm pretty good at gauging when a pax just wants to sit and listen to the music or just be quiet and I have no problem with that.

But a car packed with 4 or 5 people on a Saturday night and NOBODY saying a peep is a different feeling altogether.


----------



## TaninLa

driveLA said:


> My least favorite rides definitely have to be the ones where a group of friends get into my car, I make my initial friendly conversation and then everyone goes quiet.
> 
> Why don't these losers talk among themselves? Shit is ****ing weird.
> 
> Am I really expected to pay attention to the road AND be the driving force in a social interaction in a car filled with people that should be comfortable amongst each other and at least carry on with each other here and there.


I can imagine it's weird for a driver (and I'd probably feel the same way as you) but having been in the group of 4 non-talkers, my vote is for the driver to not try to drive the conversation.

Hey, like my group, that bunch could have just gotten into a fight. My "non-talking" group of four was a double-date where the guy in the other couple had just asserted that miscarriages were God's way of deciding who was ready to have kids (among other things.)

I have a wish - that there be a worldwide law that all humans should be able to punch one person in the face per year without repercussion. Thank God it's not because that Uber driver, if he'd chosen to keep that fool talking, would have been cleaning teeth from his backseat. (Okay, maybe not, I have small fragile hands but you get my point - instead of trying to make small talk with people - imagine why they are NOT talking.)


----------



## josolo

driveLA said:


> Why don't these losers talk among themselves? Shit is ****ing weird.


Maybe the were SUPER-HIGH.


----------



## UberSonic

UberRey said:


> I got this large group of dudes speaking a language I couldn't identify...sounded almost arabic.. One of them kept asking how Uber keeps the driver safe from passengers, and what would happen if I got assaulted. Thought for sure I was going to end up on Youtube with my head being cut off. Turns out they were Finnish. Not a pretty language, Finnish.


I've had that question a few times. I have the perfect response to it. "I'm the one driving the 2,000 lb death machine." If someone wants to threaten my life, in my car, I'll drive like a maniac till they give up, we crash, or several cops start chasing us. I've never had a disagreement to that answer.


----------



## josolo

UberSonic said:


> I've had that question a few times. I have the perfect response to it. "I'm the one driving the 2,000 lb death machine." If someone wants to threaten my life, in my car, I'll drive like a maniac till they give up, we crash, or several cops start chasing us. I've never had a disagreement to that answer.


Not to mention that Uber already has their identification, credit card info, geo-location, status of the trip and the mike on the phone is requested by the app (to be on) for some kind of reason.


----------



## UberSonic

josolo said:


> Not to mention that Uber already has their identification, credit card info, geo-location, status of the trip and the mike on the phone is requested by the app (to be on) for some kind of reason.


A fair point I bring up as well, but we know it's quite easy to create a bogus rideshare account. Let's not forget Uber Operation SLOG. Anonymous prepaid phone, reloadable cashcard, good to go.
And a fair question. Why IS the mic requested by the app? Is Uber running a DashCam for us in secret? Does Apple require permission to access the camera too?


----------



## ReviTULize

Oc_DriverX said:


> I always assume that if its silent that is how the customer wants it. I remember times when it was silent and I offered to turn some music on, in most of those cases the passenger declined.


Thank you for saying "customer"


----------



## josolo

UberSonic said:


> A fair point I bring up as well, but we know it's quite easy to create a bogus rideshare account. Let's not forget Uber Operation SLOG. Anonymous prepaid phone, reloadable cashcard, good to go.
> And a fair question. Why IS the mic requested by the app? Is Uber running a DashCam for us in secret? Does Apple require permission to access the camera too?


That's quite a to-do list just to jack an uber driver who doesn't carry any money, those smartphones and nav units though. ...so far as the mike, your better off asking somebody who knows better than me, or search the board. I think I read it here. I get my phone tomorrow. wheee!


----------



## DriverJ

driveLA said:


> My least favorite rides definitely have to be the ones where a group of friends get into my car, I make my initial friendly conversation and then everyone goes quiet.
> 
> Why don't these losers talk among themselves? Shit is ****ing weird.
> 
> Am I really expected to pay attention to the road AND be the driving force in a social interaction in a car filled with people that should be comfortable amongst each other and at least carry on with each other here and there.
> 
> **** outta here.


Yeah, awkward silence is always kinda awkward. Probably where it got it's name.


----------



## Sydney Uber

UberRey said:


> I got this large group of dudes speaking a language I couldn't identify...sounded almost arabic.. One of them kept asking how Uber keeps the driver safe from passengers, and what would happen if I got assaulted. Thought for sure I was going to end up on Youtube with my head being cut off. Turns out they were Finnish. Not a pretty language, Finnish.


Phew! They were Finnish and weren't planning on Finishing you off!


----------



## NightRider

UberSonic said:


> A fair point I bring up as well, but we know it's quite easy to create a bogus rideshare account. Let's not forget Uber Operation SLOG. Anonymous prepaid phone, reloadable cashcard, good to go.
> And a fair question. Why IS the mic requested by the app? Is Uber running a DashCam for us in secret? Does Apple require permission to access the camera too?


The answer might be here: https://uberpeople.net/threads/ditched-the-uber-phone.2893/page-2


----------



## Realityshark

josolo said:


> Not to mention that Uber already has their identification, credit card info, geo-location, status of the trip and the mike on the phone is requested by the app (to be on) for some kind of reason.


 ID's can be false and anyone can get a pre-paid credit card and pre-paid phone. It's also possible that the psychopath in your back seat just stole the phone and is using the Ap to carjack us. Just a few fun things to think about as we're gazing in the rear view mirror at that sling blade looking **** in the back seat. If you think this gig is really that safe........... mmmmmmmm. "I like mustard".....mmmmm.............."young boys shouldn't have thoughts like that"................mmmmm.............."you sure gotta perty mouth"............mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## josolo

Realityshark said:


> ID's can be false and anyone can get a pre-paid credit card and pre-paid phone. It's also possible that the psychopath in your back seat just stole the phone and is using the Ap to carjack us. Just a few fun things to think about as we're gazing in the rear view mirror at that sling blade looking **** in the back seat. If you think this gig is really that safe........... mmmmmmmm. "I like mustard".....mmmmm.............."young boys shouldn't have thoughts like that"................mmmmm.............."you sure gotta perty mouth"............mmmmmmmmm.


You're right about all that stuff. I was just giving the points they were asking about ...in the event of. If you want more, my car has bluetooth. All I have to do is press a button, say the code word or phrase, ...yeah, like I like mustasrd, and it calls the police with an open mike. I may or may not mention that to them as well. Although I think driving 100mph till you get pulled over by cops with guns drawn is the best idea. I feel for folks that have to worry about things like this. My town isn't as brutal. People around here don't get killed for their sneakers. News about a tree can make the front page here it seems.

Maybe uber or one of you bright guys out there could do well by writing some kind of uber saftey app that automatically sends out email with a time and geo stamp to whoever, ...something like that?


----------



## UberRey

I installed the AutoGuard app on my phone. At least if I get murdered they will have a nice video of who done it. 

Nothing will keep you safe all of the time. If someone has a hankering for murder you are likely going to be killed. Best you can do is to live fast and leave a good looking corpse


----------



## painfreepc

driveLA said:


> My least favorite rides definitely have to be the ones where a group of friends get into my car, I make my initial friendly conversation and then everyone goes quiet.
> 
> Why don't these losers talk among themselves? Shit is ****ing weird.
> 
> Am I really expected to pay attention to the road AND be the driving force in a social interaction in a car filled with people that should be comfortable amongst each other and at least carry on with each other here and there.
> 
> **** outta here.


That person in the back seat is not your date, not your friend, not your buddy, they don't even need to say hello, they tell you where to go and your job is to drive.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

driveLA said:


> My least favorite rides definitely have to be the ones where a group of friends get into my car, I make my initial friendly conversation and then everyone goes quiet.
> 
> Why don't these losers talk among themselves? Shit is ****ing weird.
> 
> Am I really expected to pay attention to the road AND be the driving force in a social interaction in a car filled with people that should be comfortable amongst each other and at least carry on with each other here and there.
> 
> **** outta here.


I used to worry about these things... not anymore.
I just drive and play music, for my enjoyment!


----------



## ewxlt

Took two girls about 60 miles to LA. They spoke neither to me or each other the ENTIRE trip.


----------



## Optimus Uber

So many stories about creepy drivers, how about creepy customers.

Driving three younger ladies (mid 20's) last night from West Hollywood to West LA. One of them has a karma sutra app, she decides to open up and share with her friends. The entire ride home I had to listen to which positions they have or have not done and which one is their favorite. To make matters a bit more creepy, the girls whose app it was had checked off in the app all of the positions she has done and decided it was important enough that her girl friends no about it as the app gives you a a score at the end. Moral of the story, when your young in life, you're going to score low on this type of app and you're going to be embarrassed by your score. Something are better left unsaid. What I wouldn't have given for 3 friends not saying a word on that trip.


----------



## DriverJ

UberRey said:


> I installed the AutoGuard app on my phone. At least if I get murdered they will have a nice video of who done it.
> 
> Nothing will keep you safe all of the time. If someone has a hankering for murder you are likely going to be killed. Best you can do is to live fast and leave a good looking corpse


Plus the murder video would probably go viral, and someone could make a quick buck off of your decapitation. There's always a bright side.


----------



## josolo

painfreepc said:


> That person in the back seat is not your date, not your friend, not your buddy, they don't even need to say hello, they tell you where to go and your job is to drive.


This is kinda the way I see it. If they don't wanna talk, not my problem.

BTW, does everybody put their fares in the back seat? ...just seems kind of strange.


----------



## Optimus Uber

josolo said:


> This is kinda the way I see it. If they don't wanna talk, not my problem.
> 
> BTW, does everybody put their fares in the back seat? ...just seems kind of strange.


My clients sit where they want. If they want to ride in the trunk, even better. I don't have to hear them or see them. Most of the young ones choose to ride up front with me. But for me, it doesn't matter as long as they are comfortable with what they have chosen.


----------



## DriverJ

Optimus Uber said:


> So many stories about creepy drivers, how about creepy customers.
> 
> Driving three younger ladies (mid 20's) last night from West Hollywood to West LA. One of them has a karma sutra app, she decides to open up and share with her friends. The entire ride home I had to listen to which positions they have or have not done and which one is their favorite. To make matters a bit more creepy, the girls whose app it was had checked off in the app all of the positions she has done and decided it was important enough that her girl friends no about it as the app gives you a a score at the end. Moral of the story, when your young in life, you're going to score low on this type of app and you're going to be embarrassed by your score. Something are better left unsaid. What I wouldn't have given for 3 friends not saying a word on that trip.


Shoulda offered to help her up her score.


----------



## DriverJ

ewxlt said:


> Took two girls about 60 miles to LA. They spoke neither to me or each other the ENTIRE trip.


Wow, that is awkward. I couldn't go that long without saying something - to someone, even if it was myself. I'd probably say something like, 'WTF is wrong with these idiot hoes?'


----------



## DriverJ

TaninLa said:


> I can imagine it's weird for a driver (and I'd probably feel the same way as you) but having been in the group of 4 non-talkers, my vote is for the driver to not try to drive the conversation.
> 
> Hey, like my group, that bunch could have just gotten into a fight. My "non-talking" group of four was a double-date where the guy in the other couple had just asserted that miscarriages were God's way of deciding who was ready to have kids (among other things.)
> 
> I have a wish - that there be a worldwide law that all humans should be able to punch one person in the face per year without repercussion. Thank God it's not because that Uber driver, if he'd chosen to keep that fool talking, would have been cleaning teeth from his backseat. (Okay, maybe not, I have small fragile hands but you get my point - instead of trying to make small talk with people - imagine why they are NOT talking.)


I had a group of 3 female riders one night. Two of the 3 spoke when they got in, but then nothing. I could feel the tension. I said something to the one up front, and it was like she had a friend all of a sudden and was ready to talk (and did!). I bet she got her eyes scratched out after I dropped them off.

CAT FIGHT!

*****es be crazy.


----------



## Optimus Uber

DriverJ said:


> Shoulda offered to help her up her score.


too young for me. Just can't do it, just so wrong. I have a 19, 10 and 8 year old. I'm a dad, first off. These are kids to me. They need guidance, not to be used and demoralized. That's just the way I see it.


----------



## UberCemetery

I had a old bag hitting on me that smelled like Vodka Last Night. Picked her up at laundry mat


----------



## TaninLa

UberCemetery said:


> I had a old bag hitting on me that smelled like Vodka Last Night. Picked her up at laundry mat


Sorry, I liked your beard. And vodka takes out a number of stains.


----------



## UberCemetery

I just sit here and laugh, I think I am going to go swing around to the old peoples home and see whats going on.


----------



## UberCemetery

TaninLa said:


> I liked your beard


Thanks Hot Stuff


----------



## josolo

UberCemetery said:


> I had a old bag hitting on me that smelled like Vodka Last Night. Picked her up at laundry mat


Looks at UberCemetery avatar, chuckles.


----------



## UberCemetery

I cant tell you the rest of the story in this - there internet


----------



## Sydney Uber

ewxlt said:


> Took two girls about 60 miles to LA. They spoke neither to me or each other the ENTIRE trip.


Farting loudly always gets a reaction!


----------



## UberCemetery

I kinda have a belching problem so everybody talks about it when they are in my cab.


----------



## DriverJ

UberCemetery said:


> I had a old bag hitting on me that smelled like Vodka Last Night. Picked her up at laundry mat


How old? Did you get a phone number?


----------



## DriverJ

UberCemetery said:


> Thanks Hot Stuff


Hey, she's 80 and only has one tit. Okay, still kinda hot I guess.


----------



## UberCemetery

DriverJ said:


> How old? Did you get a phone number?


She was about 78 or so - *I know where she lives* - I only have like 8 minutes left on my phone for the month so I did not bother with her phone number.


----------



## Sydney Uber

UberCemetery said:


> I kinda have a belching problem so everybody talks about it when they are in my cab.


Yep! That's always a conversation starter!


----------



## SgtMurphy

josolo said:


> You're right about all that stuff. I was just giving the points they were asking about ...in the event of. If you want more, my car has bluetooth. All I have to do is press a button, say the code word or phrase, ...yeah, like I like mustasrd, and it calls the police with an open mike. I may or may not mention that to them as well. Although I think driving 100mph till you get pulled over by cops with guns drawn is the best idea. I feel for folks that have to worry about things like this. My town isn't as brutal. People around here don't get killed for their sneakers. News about a tree can make the front page here it seems.
> 
> Maybe uber or one of you bright guys out there could do well by writing some kind of uber saftey app that automatically sends out email with a time and geo stamp to whoever, ...something like that?


My car has this feature where; when I make pickups in shady neighborhoods, I place my 9mm right under my grundle (No worries, I carry Israeli style) and if someone tried to jack me I'd act all scared and passive telling them 
" I will get all the money I have right here in the glove box, just don't hu-BLOOOOM! [Pink mist and chair leather splatter all over my nice vehicle]
Uber better clean that up...I'm taking pics


----------



## UberCemetery

DriverJ said:


> Hey, she's 80 and only has one tit. Okay, still kinda hot I guess.


I did notice kinda um - oh never mind cant talk about it on this - there internet


----------



## painfreepc

josolo said:


> This is kinda the way I see it. If they don't wanna talk, not my problem.
> 
> BTW, does everybody put their fares in the back seat? ...just seems kind of strange.


 I always offer the front seat.


----------



## TaninLa

DriverJ said:


> Hey, she's 80 and only has one tit. Okay, still kinda hot I guess.


*dead* 

I wish this site had a "connect a driver / rider feature" just like my casino forum so I can get my nickel slot fix on. You guys are fun!

*not 80 but I hope to make it there.


----------



## UberCemetery

TaninLa said:


> *dead*
> 
> I wish this site had a "connect a driver / rider feature" just like my casino forum so I can get my nickel slot fix on. You guys are fun!


Dont you be going to far away Hot Stuff


----------



## Sydney Uber

SgtMurphy said:


> My car has this feature where; when I make pickups in shady neighborhoods, I place my 9mm right under my grundle (No worries, I carry Israeli style) and if someone tried to jack me I'd act all scared and passive telling them
> " I will get all the money I have right here in the glove box, just don't hu-BLOOOOM! [Pink mist and chair leather splatter all over my nice vehicle]
> Uber better clean that up...I'm taking pics


Hit the record button on the Uber phone first, sounds like a scene that could be used for Pulp Fiction 2


----------



## TaninLa

painfreepc said:


> I always offer the front seat.


I love when I'm given the option - but no one ever does! In a private car I always feel weird getting in the backseat but I try to put myself in the driver's shoes and think "s/he doesn't know us! We could be crazy and try to grab for her steering wheel, etc."

Even if a rider is clearly drunk do you let them ride in front?


----------



## DriverJ

TaninLa said:


> I love when I'm given the option - but no one ever does! In a private car I always feel weird getting in the backseat but I try to put myself in the driver's shoes and think "s/he doesn't know us! We could be crazy and try to grab for her steering wheel, etc."
> 
> Even if a rider is clearly drunk do you let them ride in front?


I always give them the option unless they're obviously in a hurry and jump in the back real quickly. Even the drunks. 'Keep your friends close, and your enemies closer.' Never know when I'll have to pop the passenger door, unlatch drunkie's seatbelt, and curb his ass. Won't even have to leave my seat.


----------



## painfreepc

TaninLa said:


> I love when I'm given the option - but no one ever does! In a private car I always feel weird getting in the backseat but I try to put myself in the driver's shoes and think "s/he doesn't know us! We could be crazy and try to grab for her steering wheel, etc."
> 
> Even if a rider is clearly drunk do you let them ride in front?


 if someone gets crazy, you will have more control if they are in the front seat, think about it.


----------



## TaninLa

DriverJ said:


> Never know when I'll have to pop the passenger door, unlatch drunkie's seatbelt, and curb his ass. Won't even have to leave my seat.


Thanks for the insight. Stealing "curb his ass." What city are you in, btw? Just like to have a frame of ref for people's posts.


----------



## DriverJ

TaninLa said:


> Thanks for the insight. Stealing "curb his ass." What city are you in, btw? Just like to have a frame of ref for people's posts.


I'm in Louisville. Just in case you're an Uber spy (and not the goddess I like imagining you being) sent in here to infiltrate the angry driver's mob, I'd just like to say that nearly everythng I say in this forum is all in good fun. Except the stuff about Uber kinda sucking and not caring about their drivers.

I say that sitting here with my $22.87 (gross) for 4 hours so far tonight! Damn, that is kinda gross, disgusting, depressing or something. Should still be right on target for my $90,000 this year though.


----------



## DriverJ

UberCemetery said:


> She was about 78 or so - *I know where she lives* - I only have like 8 minutes left on my phone for the month so I did not bother with her phone number.


Only 78 AND had her own booze? I wouldn't even have to pay to get her drunk! Brother, here in Kentucky that's what's known as a 'keeper!'

So, about that address...


----------



## DriverJ

UberCemetery said:


> I kinda have a belching problem so everybody talks about it when they are in my cab.


Probably when they're not in your cab too.


----------



## DriverJ

Sydney Uber said:


> Farting loudly always gets a reaction!


...and sometimes soiled panties if you're not careful.


----------



## scrurbscrud

painfreepc said:


> That person in the back seat is not your date, not your friend, not your buddy, *they don't even need to say hello*, they tell you where to go and your *job is to drive*.


That is indeed the best. Be like a kid. Don't speak unless spoken to and even then, say as little as possible.


----------



## DriverJ

painfreepc said:


> *The crazy girls always seat up front, YES thats really my front seat of my taxi, around summer 2010,
> that's my fare in her hand, she was one of my beat clients, very sexy lady.*
> 
> *sorry no face shots*


Yeah! There isn't a 'love' button, so I could only 'like' this.


----------



## DriverJ

SgtMurphy said:


> My car has this feature where; when I make pickups in shady neighborhoods, I place my 9mm right under my grundle (No worries, I carry Israeli style) and if someone tried to jack me I'd act all scared and passive telling them
> " I will get all the money I have right here in the glove box, just don't hu-BLOOOOM! [Pink mist and chair leather splatter all over my nice vehicle]
> Uber better clean that up...I'm taking pics


I used to have an Uzi (semi-automatic) I bought new back in the '80's when they could still import them. Only paid $525.00 for it, and just sold it for close to $1,500.00 last year when things were going bad. I used to carry it in my pickup. I was talking guns with a guy one night, we both had carry permits and he said I guess you carry a little .25 or some girlie gun? I pulled it out and he was just a 'little' shocked.


----------



## Jay2dresq

Someone's feet on my dashboard would drive me insane.



painfreepc said:


> *The crazy girls always seat up front, YES thats really my front seat of my taxi, around summer 2010,
> that's my fare in her hand, she was one of my best clients, very sexy lady.*
> 
> *sorry no face shots*


----------



## driveLA

painfreepc said:


> That person in the back seat is not your date, not your friend, not your buddy, they don't even need to say hello, they tell you where to go and your job is to drive.


did i ever say they needed to talk to me?

at what point did i imply i wanted to engage with them?

its wierd that they don't talk amongst themselves and just sit there like inept idiots is my point.

learn some reading comprehension.


----------



## geniusboy91

I have no problem with the silence. It's the ones that sit back there and whisper that creep me out.


----------



## painfreepc

geniusboy91 said:


> I have no problem with the silence. It's the ones that sit back there and whisper that creep me out.


 Yes, gives me the creeps as well, i have someone staying with my family that likes to whisper when sitting and talking to my mom, i tell her if it's private take it to another room and close the door or go outside.


----------



## uberfool

I don't care if they are quiet and looking at their phone, out the window, etc. When they are silent and staring at you is awkward as hell. Those creepers drive me nuts.


----------



## suewho

uberfool said:


> I don't care if they are quiet and looking at their phone, out the window, etc. When they are silent and staring at you is awkward as hell. Those creepers drive me nuts.


time to cue the duelling banjos music.


----------



## painfreepc

*


suewho said:



time to cue the duelling banjos music.

Click to expand...

EARL SCRUGGS & STEVE MARTIN - DUELING BANJOS-EARLSCRUGGS*





*Dueling Banjos Deliverance*


----------



## UberCemetery

That there is my type of swing. I play the Banjo also.


----------



## Driver8

josolo said:


> This is kinda the way I see it. If they don't wanna talk, not my problem.
> 
> BTW, does everybody put their fares in the back seat? ...just seems kind of strange.


I'm okay with those that don't want to talk. In my car, that tribe is usually working on their laptops or reading internet on their cell phone. But yes, I prefer people in the backseat. Can't stand PAX trying to go alpha on me.


----------



## Driver8

geniusboy91 said:


> I have no problem with the silence. It's the ones that sit back there and whisper that creep me out.


In my experience/observation, whisperers (to each other) tend to be those who have only just started dating, are involved in a 1st pickup or other one-nighter, or generally just don't know each other very well. Women in this equation, especially, don't seem to want to include another female in whatever conversation is taking place.


----------



## Jack Mason

UberSonic said:


> A fair point I bring up as well, but we know it's quite easy to create a bogus rideshare account. Let's not forget Uber Operation SLOG. Anonymous prepaid phone, reloadable cashcard, good to go.
> And a fair question. Why IS the mic requested by the app? Is Uber running a DashCam for us in secret? Does Apple require permission to access the camera too?


Oh yeah!! you didn't know that, They spy on each driver from each city, its their App they can do what they want. They are stealing your money each trip that you do so if they can do that then they can definitely watch you pick your nose when your alone


----------



## Jay2dresq

Just cover the mic and camera with a piece of tape if you're worried about possible spying in your car by Uber.


----------



## Red

I always play music in the car. Usually something neutral, like smooth jazz. If clients are chatty - I lower the volume, if there is a silence - I'd bring it up.
For younger folks I'd switch to 90's hits station based on R.E.M., Nirvana, U2 and likes (I use Pandora radio). Music is an ultimate mood stabilizer.


----------



## Red

painfreepc said:


> *The crazy girls always seat up front, YES thats really my front seat of my taxi, around summer 2010,
> that's my fare in her hand, she was one of my best clients, very sexy lady.*
> 
> *sorry no face shots*


OMG I drove her reincarnation tonight (business style, back seat, but I could swear the legs are the same 0_o) Maybe she has double identity for business trips :-D


----------



## Courageous

UberCemetery said:


> That there is my type of swing. I play the Banjo also.


Seriously ?? I LOVE the Banjo! Took some lessons in high school but stayed with my violin. I love to sing too. Dueling Banjos...fantastic! But, that movie was creepy as heck.


----------



## painfreepc

Red said:


> OMG I drove her reincarnation tonight (business style, back seat, but I could swear the legs are the same 0_o) Maybe she has double identity for business trips :-D


 she is nearly 50 years old, has a body a 20 year old would kill for..


----------



## Duj

I'm practicing the art of the awkward silence. 
I'm sure with practice you could control the mood of the car purely out of body language and silence. 
Zen mastery here I come!


----------



## Realityshark

Lyft ride, so the guy is in the front seat. Out of the corner of my eye I'm watching this guy root around, digging a booger out of his nose. He's up there really going at it. I'm wondering, what the **** does he plan to do with it, once he fishes that thing out? I'm hoping that he plans to eat it. After his successful extraction, he makes no move to chomp it down, so I figure he's going to stall for a while and then try to discretely wipe that nose-turd somewhere in my car. I hurry and grab one of the paper towels I keep in my door and hand it to him. Crisis averted. He was decent enough to take the snot rag with him when the ride was over.

I love this job. You meet so many interesting people!


----------



## painfreepc

Realityshark said:


> Lyft ride, so the guy is in the front seat. Out of the corner of my eye I'm watching this guy root around, digging a booger out of his nose. He's up there really going at it. I'm wondering, what the **** does he plan to do with it, once he fishes that thing out? I'm hoping that he plans to eat it. After his successful extraction, he makes no move to chomp it down, so I figure he's going to stall for a while and then try to discretely wipe that nose-turd somewhere in my car. I hurry and grab one of the paper towels I keep in my door and hand it to him. Crisis averted. He was decent enough to take the snot rag with him when the ride was over.
> 
> I love this job. You meet so many interesting people!


The only Awkward one is you,
You really need to uninstall, you are not a people person..


----------



## poopy

Yeah!

'cause a people person would ah... um...

Eat it for the pax..?


----------



## CatchNRelease

UberRey said:


> I got this large group of dudes speaking a language I couldn't identify...sounded almost arabic.. One of them kept asking how Uber keeps the driver safe from passengers, and what would happen if I got assaulted. Thought for sure I was going to end up on Youtube with my head being cut off. Turns out they were Finnish. Not a pretty language, Finnish.


Uber is not just about making income or extra cash or a quick pick up and a safe drop off. It's a bit more than that, it has a side effect of bringing people together who otherwise would've never met and to break those engineered subconscience preceptions and prejudices. Some use their time to repair damaged bridges and get paid for it while getting rewarded money, tips, and stars. I hope the $#!+ tap is turned off and people jump in the culture pool.. pretty language or not.


----------



## donurs

Optimus Uber said:


> too young for me. Just can't do it, just so wrong. I have a 19, 10 and 8 year old. I'm a dad, first off. These are kids to me. They need guidance, not to be used and demoralized. That's just the way I see it.


Agree with your response 100%.


----------



## Rakos

Holy moly...a Lazerus thread...

Returned from the dead...

This thread harkens back...

To those good old days...

I remember we used to get...

Over 2.00 per mile in XL mode...

Gee...amazing how far we...

Have traveled down hill...

Looks like a mountain behind me...

Now Tryin to make ends meet...

at 80 cents a mile...

What have you done to us Uber...???

Rakos


----------



## UberBeemer

UberSonic said:


> A fair point I bring up as well, but we know it's quite easy to create a bogus rideshare account. Let's not forget Uber Operation SLOG. Anonymous prepaid phone, reloadable cashcard, good to go.
> And a fair question. Why IS the mic requested by the app? Is Uber running a DashCam for us in secret? Does Apple require permission to access the camera too?


They need permission to use the mic so the phone thing works.



Sydney Uber said:


> Phew! They were Finnish and weren't planning on Finishing you off!


Ugh


----------



## SaintCl89

Soooooooooooooo......... ummmmm. How do you like doing this uber thing?


----------



## Over/Uber

But did they tip?


----------



## Scott Thatcher

Oc_DriverX said:


> I always assume that if its silent that is how the customer wants it. I remember times when it was silent and I offered to turn some music on, in most of those cases the passenger declined.


Agreed


----------



## Fishchris

I always consider that maybe at least the passenger behind me is on their phone so even if the passenger in the rear right is not on their phone maybe they are not talking to their friend because their friend is ?
Also maybe the passenger just doesn't speak good English ? Most people who do not speak good English will say as little as possible, and sometimes that's easier than trying to understand each other in the first place.
If they want to talk we can both talk up a storm the whole way. If they want to be dead silent that's fine too.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

The worst is the hospital pickup.

Your there on egg shells because you don't know if the customer suffered a tragedy or not.

For all I know this poor person just lost their ENTIRE FAMILY in a fatal car crash. Or that nice couple lost their baby to cancer. You just don't know and i don't know how to start small talk.


----------



## Expiditer77

I had a rider tonight tell me she banged an uber dude in the ass until he begged her to stop. I was unsure what to say as I am not into being "pegged"by skinny old black ladies. So instead I farted and rolled her window down.


----------



## Rakos

Expiditer77 said:


> I had a rider tonight tell me she banged an uber dude in the ass until he begged her to stop. I was unsure what to say as I am not into being "pegged"by skinny old black ladies. So instead I farted and rolled her window down.


Was she still wearing her "pegger"...8>O

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe

Expiditer77 said:


> I had a rider tonight tell me she banged an uber dude in the ass until he begged her to stop. I was unsure what to say as I am not into being "pegged"by skinny old black ladies. So instead I farted and rolled her window down.


Bulls#it!!!!

I never asked her to stop!


----------



## Taksi

driveLA said:


> My least favorite rides definitely have to be the ones where a group of friends get into my car, I make my initial friendly conversation and then everyone goes quiet.
> 
> Why don't these losers talk among themselves? Shit is &%[email protected]!*ing weird.
> Quart is great! I usually get a group of loud girls with scratchy voices. They newer shut up, and it goes like this: And I am like..... and he is like...... totally...... And they use F word for every second one


----------



## JPU

Driver8 said:


> I start driving around 4am and hate hate _hate_ getting called from strip clubs, and hate picking up groups (2-4) elsewhere who've spent part of the night in a strip club. There's always that one guy who _has to make sure I know_ where they were, and wants to gauge my reaction. Buzz kill for everyone.


I love strip clubs.. i get $10 for listening to them brag about what they did inside..


----------



## snert

Expiditer77 said:


> I had a rider tonight tell me she banged an uber dude in the ass until he begged her to stop. I was unsure what to say as I am not into being "pegged"by skinny old black ladies. So instead I farted and rolled her window down.


Now that's what I like to see, old world charm.


----------



## part-timer

UberRey said:


> I got this large group of dudes speaking a language I couldn't identify...sounded almost arabic.. One of them kept asking how Uber keeps the driver safe from passengers, and what would happen if I got assaulted. Thought for sure I was going to end up on Youtube with my head being cut off. Turns out they were Finnish. Not a pretty language, Finnish.


I had this question from a group of drunk guys getting a little rowdy. I told them I keep the child lock on my rear doors "for the passengers protection" and that I would simply flip on cruise control and floor it. I AM NOT the only one getting hurt in the transaction. The look on the guy's face was priceless and one of his buddies called him a "Richard" the told him to shut the "intercourse" up.


----------



## Uberverse1

Sydney Uber said:


> Phew! They were Finnish and weren't planning on Finishing you off!


OK that works right there.......


----------



## Sydney Uber

painfreepc said:


> The only Awkward one is you,
> You really need to uninstall, you are not a people person..


He just doesn't wish to come across some Nose jelly stuck on a door handle at a later time.

Good to see that 2nd hand boogers have a fan out there though!



driveLA said:


> That is true most of the time. Usually when it's only one pax or two. I'm pretty good at gauging when a pax just wants to sit and listen to the music or just be quiet and I have no problem with that.
> 
> But a car packed with 4 or 5 people on a Saturday night and NOBODY saying a peep is a different feeling altogether.


Maybe they've spotted the bolts outta each side of your neck !  (Just kidding)

Maybe they're being respectful and not wish to share the plans of their next terrorist attack - avoiding having to kill you at the end of the ride!


----------



## aarondavid1010

driveLA said:


> My least favorite rides definitely have to be the ones where a group of friends get into my car, I make my initial friendly conversation and then everyone goes quiet.
> 
> Why don't these losers talk among themselves? Shit is &%[email protected]!*ing weird.
> 
> Am I really expected to pay attention to the road AND be the driving force in a social interaction in a car filled with people that should be comfortable amongst each other and at least carry on with each other here and there.
> 
> &%[email protected]!* outta here.


avoid group times or play music. only advice


----------



## LincolnParkRideshare

driveLA said:


> My least favorite rides definitely have to be the ones where a group of friends get into my car, I make my initial friendly conversation and then everyone goes quiet.
> 
> Why don't these losers talk among themselves? Shit is &%[email protected]!*ing weird.
> 
> Am I really expected to pay attention to the road AND be the driving force in a social interaction in a car filled with people that should be comfortable amongst each other and at least carry on with each other here and there.
> 
> &%[email protected]!* outta here.


What's your problem with silence? What's so awkward about it? You're not even a Millennial lol SMH


----------



## BunnyMan

UberBeemer said:


> They need permission to use the mic so the phone thing works.


This is incorrect, at least if we're talking about Android.

On Android, the MICROPHONE permission doesn't have anything to do with
phone calls. That's a separate permission, unrelated. The purpose of the
MICROPHONE permission is to record audio over the microphone.
It is part of the RECORD_AUDIO permission group.

Yes, Uber is secretly recording you.

Uber has from time to time mentioned this, without being explicit,
by suggesting that they can "review" things that happened in the car.
They don't like to say that publicly very much, as it would upset people.
The CSRs (aka "Rohit") will never tell you this, and they are not the ones who
have access to the recordings in your car, anyway. There are a lot of reasons
-- way too many to go in to here -- why Uber will pretend they are not recording you.

They can also turn on the camera, but you knew that.

It can be argued that you agreed to all this, when you granted the app
the permissions for MICROPHONE and CAMERA.

It is easy to imagine a zillion other uses of these secret monitoring/recordings,
involving both humans and computers looking at them. I leave it to your imagination.
Uber is driven by analytics in order to maximize profit.

I believe the primary use is for their lawyers to internally secretly review
things that happened in cars where Uber might get sued and in the news.
Any existing secret recordings can help them strategize about their legal
and public relations positions. The flip side is that someone could demand
those recordings in the discovery process. But not if those recordings are
destroyed as a matter of policy before the legal proceedings reach a certain stage.

A huge company that I once worked for, which did exclusively Government
defense work, had a policy of destroying all emails within 60 days.
Keeping a copy of any email could result in immediate firing.
They did not want the customer (Government) or competitors ever having
the chance to see what we said in any communications.

Anyway, if you think I am incorrect about the MICROPHONE permission,
please refer to the Android Developer's reference documentation.
Jellybean or later. It's all explained there.


----------



## UberBeemer

BunnyMan said:


> This is incorrect, at least if we're talking about Android.
> 
> On Android, the MICROPHONE permission doesn't have anything to do with
> phone calls. That's a separate permission, unrelated. The purpose of the
> MICROPHONE permission is to record audio over the microphone.
> It is part of the RECORD_AUDIO permission group.
> 
> Yes, Uber is secretly recording you.
> 
> Uber has from time to time mentioned this, without being explicit,
> by suggesting that they can "review" things that happened in the car.
> They don't like to say that publicly very much, as it would upset people.
> The CSRs (aka "Rohit") will never tell you this, and they are not the ones who
> have access to the recordings in your car, anyway. There are a lot of reasons
> -- way too many to go in to here -- why Uber will pretend they are not recording you.
> 
> They can also turn on the camera, but you knew that.
> 
> It can be argued that you agreed to all this, when you granted the app
> the permissions for MICROPHONE and CAMERA.
> 
> It is easy to imagine a zillion other uses of these secret monitoring/recordings,
> involving both humans and computers looking at them. I leave it to your imagination.
> Uber is driven by analytics in order to maximize profit.
> 
> I believe the primary use is for their lawyers to internally secretly review
> things that happened in cars where Uber might get sued and in the news.
> Any existing secret recordings can help them strategize about their legal
> and public relations positions. The flip side is that someone could demand
> those recordings in the discovery process. But not if those recordings are
> destroyed as a matter of policy before the legal proceedings reach a certain stage.
> 
> A huge company that I once worked for, which did exclusively Government
> defense work, had a policy of destroying all emails within 60 days.
> Keeping a copy of any email could result in immediate firing.
> They did not want the customer (Government) or competitors ever having
> the chance to see what we said in any communications.
> 
> Anyway, if you think I am incorrect about the MICROPHONE permission,
> please refer to the Android Developer's reference documentation.
> Jellybean or later. It's all explained there.


You think that they are recording and storing phone and video for all their drivers? That's nuts. I do t see any way they have that much bandwidth, or storage space.


----------



## BunnyMan

I'm saying that there is no other purpose for the MICROPHONE permission other than to record audio that is not related to phone calls.


----------



## Atavar

The reason for the microphone permission is that it is an easy programming trick to keep the app running in background when you minimize it to run another app.


----------

